# Craftman Trimmer



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Customer brought me this trimmer for repair.The rope broke and now I cannot get the clutch drum off to replace the rope.I have replaced several in the past that has either a hex shape screw or a torx head screw.Has craftman come up with a different screw head that the home repairer cannot fix.Model # is 358.796600.Need help please.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

You try a Torx T-20 ?

you ought to be able to peer down in there with a flashlight and see config.....


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Glenjudy,I did that the shape is none I have seen before.Not a hex or a torx.I have tried all sizes,and none seem to fit.

Jerry


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Jerry,
You got me real curious, let me know what you find out?
thanks,
Glen


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

glenjudy,I was able to fish out the rope through the eyelit.I had enought rope to check te compression and it read 70#.Probably not enough compression to run.It takes a least 90# or better.I still unable to remove the clutch drum,as to remove the engine from the housing,to remove the muffler to check the cylinder and piston.Hope 30yeartech or hankster will read this post can help.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

jsouth said:


> glenjudy,I was able to fish out the rope through the eyelit.I had enought rope to check te compression and it read 70#.Probably not enough compression to run.It takes a least 90# or better.I still unable to remove the clutch drum,as to remove the engine from the housing,to remove the muffler to check the cylinder and piston.Hope 30yeartech or hankster will read this post can help.
> 
> Thanks
> Jerry


I can't say I have not run across anything special, but I can say I don't do a lot of starter repairs on these type's of trimmers. I do mobile service and for what I charge to go out on site it's hard to justify if all they need is a starter rope replaced in a cheap trimmer.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It is a T-20. I suspect that it has been stripped out from someone trying to to unscrew it with the incorrect bit. In many cases I can take a wore out T-25 and use a hammer to pound the bit into the stripped out bolt enough to unscrew it. Use a battery operated drill to powerdrive the bit if you can get it to bite into the screw. I need to make a video on how I do it some day.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks,hankster and 30yeartech for your replies.The screw looks almost square, with slots on 2 sides,like you sould use a slotted screw driver.But the slots are not deep enought for the screw driver to grab on too.I will try the drill as you stated hankster.

Jerry


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have seen Torx screws with a slot across them. Not common, but they are out there.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I can guaranty that is was a T-20 originally. I have never seen one with a slot in it so I am guessing that someone has tried to use the incorrect tool to remove it.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Still unable to remove the drum.Customer went and bought a new trimmer.I will put in my stock pile for now.Look at it again later.Thanks again for all the replies.

Jerry


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

it may have been out before & the wrong screw reinstalled. perhaps they then realised it was the wrong one, tried to remove it & buggered it up in the process...

just for personal satisfaction you could drill it out, unscrew the stub & put a new one in...


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

luckvision,I will have to look at it again later.I have other customers at this time.Thanks for your reply.

Jerry


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The screw is not removable without damaging the clutch drum. If the screw can't be removed the best way to get it out is hacksaw off the end of the clutch drum and remove the screw with vice grips. Be careful hacksawing off the end of the clutch drum so you don't cut off the end of the crankshaft... don't ask me how I know this


----------

